

PHP 5.6.0 - julien_c
http://php.net/index.php#id2014-08-28-1

======
alphadevx
Happy that they went with UTF-8 here:
[http://us.php.net/manual/en/ini.core.php#ini.default-
charset](http://us.php.net/manual/en/ini.core.php#ini.default-charset)

Some nice improvements overall.

------
aikah
Good.

Dont know if i'll still be using PHP in 5 years, but I think PHP team is
trying hard to turn the language around and bring some sanity to the project.
PHP7 ,the next version will be an important step in the right direction.

~~~
bshimmin
I don't really follow PHP much, so indulge me - what happened to PHP 6?

~~~
icehawk219
What was supposed to be PHP 6 got turned into 5.5 after their attempt at
unicode support went south. So now a bunch of folks want the next major
version to be named PHP 7 on the basis that the name "PHP 6" has been
tarnished.

As a primarily PHP developer right now I honestly don't care what they call it
as long as it moves the language forward. But the simple fact that there was a
grand debate on the mailing list about something so meaningless and
unimportant while important things are ignored is just more confirmation that
my decision to begin moving away from the language was the right one.

------
sarciszewski
Also posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8236748](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8236748)

------
jsamuel
Congrats to the PHP team. We're quite happy to see PHP 5.3 fully EOL'd
recently and 5.6 now released. In trying to do our part to encourage adoption,
we've already added support for 5.6 to ServerPilot
([https://serverpilot.io/](https://serverpilot.io/)).

